# mit Cubasis arbeiten



## yani (13. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Hab da ein Problem, bin gar nicht fit in Cubasis. Es ist so, dass ich
diese Wörter "im beginnt Rückgrat Kopf" als richtigen Satz zuschneiden soll. Die Datei soll ich aus Cubasis im Wave-Editor öffnen und so schneiden, dass der Satz SInn macht. Leider weiß ich nicht mal wo der Wave-Editor ist (wo klickt man drauf?). Die Spur  soll ich "Sprecher" nennen. DAnn die Aufnahme normalisieren und das Rauschen entfernen.
Kann mir  bitte jemand weiterhelfen und mir evtl die Schritte erklären, wo ich draufklicken soll?
DAnke


----------



## laCrizz (13. September 2005)

Der Waveeditor wird dir angezeigt wenn du auf die Spur (bzw. das Event) doppelklickst. Normalisieren kannst du das ganze dann auf Effekte-Normalisieren. Umbenennen kannst du das dann in der Infozeile und das Rauschen entfernst du mit dem DeEsser....

Pöyce!


----------

